# Gathering info about an ex-"Team 55" Ford Mustang SSP State Police unit



## 5pt0Joe (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm wondering if any one here can give me guidance to find out information about an ex-police car (who was assigned to it, where to get photos, original equipment, etc...).

I am the owner of an original 1988 Ford Mustang SSP (Special Service Package) and have plans on restoring it over the coarse of the next few years, making it as accurate as possible. For those of you who don't know, the Special Service Package was an upgrade that can be compared to the current Crown Vic upgrade over a base "civilian" Crown Vic. Since this is an extremely rare car, having come from a state that used only three, it is very, very hard to get information. An SSP researcher had a hard time getting information from MA since no one knew anything about them. He told me that the only thing that was confirmed by more than one person was that MA used nine Mustangs in 88/89. Four of these nine were base model GT's (the most popular being unit #1451 used for special occasions more than patrol and recently sold at auction just a few weeks back). Two of these were base LX hatchback models. The last three were Special Service Package LX's that came directly from Ford. One was red (spotted completely stripped and totaled this past November in a junkyard in Georgia) and the other two were blue, later being painted black. One of these (now black) models are sitting at my house, the other in a private collector's house in Massachusetts. I purchased mine from him. Both of them need to be restored soon since they have both suffered a lot of rust and rot damage due to our beautiful New England weather! These SSP's were used as part of "Team 55" and were noted to patrol mostly I-90, I-495, and I-93.

Is there anyone here that can assist me by either telling me the information or where to get it? I would like ANY information on the SSP's used my MA, whether it be as simple as a funny story or as complex as knowing every piece of equipment! Please PM me or e-mail me. Any help would be GREATLY appreciated!

Just for the curious, I'm not a police officer. I am a Mustang collector who keeps few Mustangs and buy many just to fix and sell. This is one I intend on keeping for personal nostalgia. I am originally from MA (Uxbridge, moved to Fairhaven, went to college at Nichols College in Dudley), but currently reside in NH. This is one of two Mustang SSP's I own, the other being a 1990 Texas Department of Public Safety Highway Patrol Unit #M0-198 (very minor restoration needed). You can see pictures online now http://www.5pt0joe.com, but I won't have photos of my MA car up for a while. The MA SSP picture currently online is from the previous owner. Once restored, plan on seeing this vehicle at car shows!


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: Gathering info about an ex-"Team 55" Ford Mustang SSP State Highway Patrol unit*

Congrats on the Stang! I remember the red Mustang from back in the day. It was more maroon than red. Had the 10 hole wheels, except they were black with the plain metal lug cap. Can't tell you much more than that, I used to see it sitting on I-91 in 1989-1990 whilst commuting.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

*Re: Gathering info about an ex-"Team 55" Ford Mustang SSP State Highway Patrol unit*

PM me the VIN.......... I will see what I can dig up online.


----------



## 5pt0Joe (Dec 15, 2008)

*Re: Gathering info about an ex-"Team 55" Ford Mustang SSP State Highway Patrol unit*

You helped more than you thought you did... the black wheels with metal center caps were put on most marked units and very few unmarked units in 1988. I was going to put them on regardless because I think it looks cool, but now I know that they actually were black! Thanks for the quick response!

It was just brought to my attention that the original plate number is 2702. Does this also mean the unit number is 2702? Also, since it is an '88, does it have the green/white police plate with the pilgrim hat or does it red/white/blue with the police seal ('89+ I believe)?


----------



## DNorth (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: Gathering info about an ex-"Team 55" Ford Mustang SSP State Highway Patrol unit*

I recall being at an auction at Devens about four or five years ago, I was helping my neighbor inspect some Broncos he was considering purchasing, and there was a red Mustang there. The bidding was stalled around $300 when some fellow blurted out some ridiculous bid, I believe it was $2000, at which point I thought the auctioneer would just bump it up to $325 or something (the next increment), but instead the $2000 guy won it for $2000.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

*Re: Gathering info about an ex-"Team 55" Ford Mustang SSP State Highway Patrol unit*

PM returned. Good Luck !


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: Gathering info about an ex-"Team 55" Ford Mustang SSP State Highway Patrol unit*

I am *almost* positive that these cars were dressed in regular green/white passenger car plates, no police markings at all, to fool the sheeple. Someone who knows for sure will chime in. If I am also remembering right, there was one single spotlight on the driver's side, and it was flat black metal to help blend in with the windshield. Of course if your SSP doesn't have a hole in the A-pillar it probably didn't have a spotlight.


----------



## 5pt0Joe (Dec 15, 2008)

*Re: Gathering info about an ex-"Team 55" Ford Mustang SSP State Highway Patrol unit*

DNorth - That is really interesting! I'll have to tell the guys over on the SSP forum that! (http://www.sspmustang.org)

Sniper - Thanks again for the info! Really interesting to see how the number changed. On the registration, it has plate 2702, so I'm not sure which number I'll put on it yet!

Johnny Law - Very, very interesting about the regular plate... hopefully I'll hear more from others about it too! Once I take the car to the bodyshop, I'll be looking to see if it had a hole in the A-pillar. I find it rather unique how some states take out and patch the spotlight holes, while others (such as my TX DPS) were just left in. I know CT had spotlights in their unconfirmed amount of cars (these are as rare as the MA SSP's).


----------



## 78thrifleman (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: Gathering info about an ex-"Team 55" Ford Mustang SSP State Highway Patrol unit*

Just a correction to your thread title. Massachusetts has a Department of State Police... not a highway patrol. Though it may seem trivial, the titles reflect 2 different types of jurisdiction.


----------



## 5pt0Joe (Dec 15, 2008)

*Re: Gathering info about an ex-"Team 55" Ford Mustang SSP State Highway Patrol unit*



78thrifleman said:


> Just a correction to your thread title. Massachusetts has a Department of State Police... not a highway patrol. Though it may seem trivial, the titles reflect 2 different types of jurisdiction.


Thanks for the clarification! Is there a moderator that could edit it for me? I'd rather not cause confusion... I shouldn't have have had it capitalized. I was really just meaning it patrolled the highways!

Change made.
Harry


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Write a letter to the Fleet Section. Include the make/year and VIN. I don't know how long they keep their records, but if anyone would have the information you seek, they would (whether or not they'll release it is anyones guess).

PM w/info sent...


----------



## 5pt0Joe (Dec 15, 2008)

dcs2244 said:


> Write a letter to the Fleet Section. Include the make/year and VIN. I don't know how long they keep their records, but if anyone would have the information you seek, they would (whether or not they'll release it is anyones guess).
> 
> PM w/info sent...


Thanks for the info! I will be doing that in the next few days!


----------



## 5pt0Joe (Dec 15, 2008)

Finally got the letter finished... will be going out in the mail later this week!

I have some interior shots of misc. holes in the interior that I have no explanation for... anyone here have any guesses? Maybe other late 80's-era vehicles had similar holes?

Anyone know what plugged into the cigarette lighter to the bottom left of the steering column?









Looks like some type of square unit was put on the side (cb, radio, lightbox, etc...). I find it really cool that it has the original clips to hold all the wires! Not pictured is the original cigarette lighter lamp that was in the center console!









Haven't tried to see if it is the same bracket holes as my '90 TX DPS SSP (Motorola Syntor X9000), but any guesses on what was mounted?









This is something I've never seen on any SSP in person or in photos... no passenger side sunvisor with mounting holes. Were these for some type of interior blue lights? Any guesses?









If anyone has any insight or guesses on these questions (I don't expect the strong majority to be able to answer these since it's not everyday someone restores an original MA SSP), it would be greatly appreciated!

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to all!


----------



## DNorth (Jun 6, 2008)

I would guess the dash holes could have been from mounting the control head and speaker for a GE MASTR low band radio, or a Motorola Maratrac, but my first guess would be the GE.


----------



## 5pt0Joe (Dec 15, 2008)

DNorth said:


> I would guess the dash holes could have been from mounting the control head and speaker for a GE MASTR low band radio, or a Motorola Maratrac, but my first guess would be the GE.


Hoping it's the Motorola since I like the looks of it better!

After talking with a few other people, we're guessing that the cigarette lighter was used for radar (most likely a portable gun-style antenna) and the holes in the headliner have been confirmed to be a video unit of some sort. Anyone have any guesses on what makes and models these would be?


----------



## DNorth (Jun 6, 2008)

The Moto low band radios were in use since at least the late 70s, and the GE ones since a little earlier, however they were sometimes (often?) recycled from cruisers taken off the road. I know when the state bought Caprices in 1995, only the old-school GE control heads could fit in the console plates for those cruisers, so they put a plethora of old GE radios back into service. I worked as a civilian for MSP for a short time right after that era and saw some of this firsthand.

On a similar note, I will be in MA next week celebrating a belated Christmas with my family and friends, and I will be having lunch with an old friend from the MSP Fleet Section. I will pick his brain on the Mustang question. Which reminds me (without going back and reading your research on the Mustangs), if it helps at all, I recall that a dark green Mustang was used by Troop C (assigned to C6 at least, if not the Troop) and was reportedly one of the last ones taken out of service.


----------



## HELPMe (Dec 17, 2004)

Not knocking the car I like SSP's and B4C's and all but, that thing needs some serious restoration! That A-pillar has the rust hole the size of a quarter, plus its bent some how? 

Would def like to see more pictures of the car.


----------



## 5pt0Joe (Dec 15, 2008)

DNorth said:


> The Moto low band radios were in use since at least the late 70s, and the GE ones since a little earlier, however they were sometimes (often?) recycled from cruisers taken off the road. I know when the state bought Caprices in 1995, only the old-school GE control heads could fit in the console plates for those cruisers, so they put a plethora of old GE radios back into service. I worked as a civilian for MSP for a short time right after that era and saw some of this firsthand.
> 
> On a similar note, I will be in MA next week celebrating a belated Christmas with my family and friends, and I will be having lunch with an old friend from the MSP Fleet Section. I will pick his brain on the Mustang question. Which reminds me (without going back and reading your research on the Mustangs), if it helps at all, I recall that a dark green Mustang was used by Troop C (assigned to C6 at least, if not the Troop) and was reportedly one of the last ones taken out of service.


Thanks for the info and for picking his brain! It is much appreciated! This is the first time hearing about a green one... a few more seem to pop-up more and more in conversations! I'm hoping that if I get a response back from my letter to fleet, it might give me a little more insight on it!



HELPMe said:


> Not knocking the car I like SSP's and B4C's and all but, that thing needs some serious restoration! That A-pillar has the rust hole the size of a quarter, plus its bent some how?
> 
> Would def like to see more pictures of the car.


It's not knocking it... it's simply reinstating that it's a project!  Since it is currently under the car cover, I won't have more pictures for a while unless the sun and rain come. It does need a lot of work, but is definitely solid enough where it's worth restoring! I have a picture from the previous owner here (http://5pt0joe.com/site/index.php?o...te-police-unmarked&catid=6:mustangs&Itemid=12). This summer, the restoration will begin and it will be sandblasted and metal work will start. I have a family friend who owns a bodyshop and is willing to let me keep it in the back corner to work on it. I will be learning "body basics" so that some of my own time and sweat goes into this car so that once it's complete, I'll have more "self-pride" in it, for lack of better ways to put it. He's going to paint it though... don't want to mess that up! Also, by me doing work, it will cut my costs down greatly! It looks a lot worse in pictures than it does in person... there is that spot on the passenger's A-pillar, just behind both rear wheels on the rear quarters, a hole in the trunk (now the size of a quarter, but after sandblasted, probably will be able to put your fist through it), and what needs the most attention is the strut towers. Everything else is minor... I can even salvage the original fenders with very minimal bodywork. For these foxbody Mustangs, that is quite rare! Usually that is the first thing to go! The floors will be the only other thing needing a lot of attention, but they are not nearly as bad as the '89 GT convertible I will be restoring after this. I'm very, very fortunate that the interior is very clean considering the body attention needed on this car. The only thing that I might replace is the carpet, but I'm sure after I clean this one, it will almost look new! Once I begin the restoration, I will be posting pictures up on my site. I will be sure to let everyone here know when they are up!


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

5pt0Joe said:


> and the 1 of 1 Seal Beach Saleen Mustang Police car. He usually shows an SSP or the Seal Beach Saleen at car shows.


I've seen that in a book, I can't remember what the title was but it was about police cars. I imagine that vehicle is ultra low mileage!


----------



## 5pt0Joe (Dec 15, 2008)

Johnny Law said:


> I've seen that in a book, I can't remember what the title was but it was about police cars. I imagine that vehicle is ultra low mileage!


I don't know what it has for mileage now, but I remember it was low. He trailers it everywhere now, so I can't imagine the mileage increasing under his ownership! It's quite unique... has rear radar built on the center bar of the roll cage behind the front seats, special racing seats, even a fire suppression system. This is for sure the most unique police car I've ever seen. When he told me he wanted a TX SSP, I offered him a trade, but as I assumed, there was no chance that was going to happen!

A picture of it online can be found here:
http://www.stangranch.com/saleen2.htm

Sorry I don't have pictures of the car now, but it is EXACTLY as it was in service!

I forgot to mention a few minutes ago in my last post about something I heard about the camera units...

The guy who is storing my TX DPS SSP this winter has a friend who worked for a company during the 1980's and early 90's developing and testing mobile video equipment. If my friend recalls correctly, the late 80's were the "test years" for video equipment in MA, CT, and NY police cars, so he said that the correct equipment might be really, really hard to come by in the general public. He said I either would have a "first generation" camera by a certain company (such as Kustoms) in it or a test prototype that may or may not have been put into production. If it is a prototype, he is willing to put me in contact with the guy to see if one of the "display" models he has is the one. If this is not a prototype camera used, is there a specific camera system used by MA in the late 80's or early 90's? For all I know, the camera could have even been placed in the car in the late '90's since it left auction in 2004.8-[


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

When I started in 1992, the system we had in one car was called DocuCam, made by MPH. It was VCR based, which was in a lock box in the trunk. The camera head was quite large and mounted to the inside roof near the windshield. And you carried a mic on your belt with a wire. I and another officer transferred it from the old boxy style LTD/CV to the new style at that time, there was alot of wiring, but overall not bad.


----------



## 5pt0Joe (Dec 15, 2008)

Johnny Law said:


> When I started in 1992, the system we had in one car was called DocuCam, made by MPH. It was VCR based, which was in a lock box in the trunk. The camera head was quite large and mounted to the inside roof near the windshield. And you carried a mic on your belt with a wire. I and another officer transferred it from the old boxy style LTD/CV to the new style at that time, there was alot of wiring, but overall not bad.


Where they the all gray or was it a gray camera with a black control box? Does it look something like this (http://www.creativedirector.com/Web/sample_site/products_home/video.html)? Was DocuCam using a big black unit like the one below in the picture? From quick scanning online the DocuCams were mostly gray in teh early versions (please correct me if I'm wrong). There is only one picture I know of a Mass Mustang interior. There was an article in the Eagle Tribune (unknown date, guessing '94) called "Undercover Mustang Action with the Massachusetts State Police" with a picture. I don't have the article, but the picture is...








Sorry for the poor resolution and size, but this is all I have. I tried contacting the Eagle Tribune, but have received no response yet. I'm hoping for this and any other photo they took of the car.

There appears to be two microphones and speakers, a hanging camera from the headliner, and a massive black casing of some sort above the camera. I know my setup is a bit different though... I have holes in my dash where there is no equipment in this photo. This is why I would love to actually talk with the person that was assigned to this car... he or she could probably answer all my little details. Thank you all for your continual help in my research! You are all a VERY big help!


----------



## 5pt0Joe (Dec 15, 2008)

Just an update... I sent a letter out to Fleet a while back. No response. I am thinking about going down there sometime to see if anyone has any photos down there that I could look at. Maybe I'll get lucky? I heard they have a lot of photos down there.

Johnny Law... any ideas on which Docucam setup it is? I see gray one's from time to time for sale, but the black one in the photo above puzzles me.

DNorth... find out anything during the holiday visit?


----------



## dmackack (May 27, 2003)

here are some photos.









there are more pics here
http://members.fortunecity.com/coxfan/mass.htm


----------



## 5pt0Joe (Dec 15, 2008)

dmackack said:


> here are some photos.
> PICTURE
> there are more pics here
> http://members.fortunecity.com/coxfan/mass.htm


Thanks, but that is actually a Mustang GT, not a Mustang SSP. It's sad that #1451 went at auction for just a few hundred bucks a few months back. If I had known more than one day prior to auction that it was going to be auctioned, I would have somehow got down there to buy it. Than I would have had a marked MA Mustang as well! Oh well! #1451 was a regular GT dressed up as a police car. My #2702 is a police package Mustang direct from Ford.


----------



## 5pt0Joe (Dec 15, 2008)

Does anyone know how I can find out the original officer assigned to #2702 so I can communicate with him regarding the accuracy of the restoration?

On a second note, some of us over at sspmustang.org were playing around with the AutoMotivator... thought some of you might enjoy a few good laughs from this...
http://www.sspmustang.org/forums/showthread.php?t=7511 Despite the fact that the MA SSP is unrestored, I had to do one for it anyway!


----------



## joaomomma (Feb 12, 2009)

Out in Western Mass, we had a maroon 1988 5.0 assigned to our "55-Team." I believe that it was out here until the mid 1990's. Contact Captain O'Brien at GHQ (General Headquarters) in Framingham (508) 820-2300 as he was assigned it for a time when he was a Trooper on the team. Hope this helps out.


----------



## 5pt0Joe (Dec 15, 2008)

joaomomma said:


> Out in Western Mass, we had a maroon 1988 5.0 assigned to our "55-Team." I believe that it was out here until the mid 1990's. Contact Captain O'Brien at GHQ (General Headquarters) in Framingham (508) 820-2300 as he was assigned it for a time when he was a Trooper on the team. Hope this helps out.


Will contact and thank you! The maroon '88 is currently located in GA in a junk yard. We are awaiting a response from the owner as to how much he wants for it. If it is cheap enough, my father will be picking it up to restore it. This is the current condition:








**NOTE: This photo was not taken by me and is property of Scott M. (SSP owner and enthusiast) of Georgia.*


----------



## 5pt0Joe (Dec 15, 2008)

joaomomma said:


> Out in Western Mass, we had a maroon 1988 5.0 assigned to our "55-Team." I believe that it was out here until the mid 1990's. Contact Captain O'Brien at GHQ (General Headquarters) in Framingham (508) 820-2300 as he was assigned it for a time when he was a Trooper on the team. Hope this helps out.


Got to talk with the Captain the other day. Thanks so much for the contact, as he gave me lots of information. Also, it was established that there were two (or more) maroon SSP's (he drove a different unit number than the one in the GA junk yard)! He also gave me a lead to get photos of the SSP's when in service. Will be finding out about that in the next few days! I have already started to compile another set of questions and will be calling him again. Next Tuesday I will be in Lawrence, MA to see what I can do about getting the article of the MA SSP's from the Eagle Tribune from '98.

The puzzle pieces are really starting to come together on this car! This site is great and I want to thank everyone who has helped me so far! No one knows this yet (not even the other SSP owners), but I will be bringing the car to one car show before I start taking it apart. In case anyone wants to see it, I'll let everyone here know when and where it will be! I'm hoping to find out the original officer assigned to #2702 before that so that he or she can see the before and after, hoping to bring back some good memories.


----------



## 5pt0Joe (Dec 15, 2008)

Just trying to keep this thread alive! I would like to thank this forum for allowing me to meet some great people who have been and continue to help me find information on #2702! Look forward to some more pictures coming up in the coming weeks! I am still hoping to find the original officer assigned to #2702 while in service. From what I've gathered so far, according to who I've talked with, there is some record of it somewhere, but granting me access to it is tough! I need an insider I guess!

Also, to all who are interested, I will also be bringing #2702 to *ONE* car show in MA this season before I start taking it apart. You will be able to see exactly how much work is ahead of me. The pictures make it look ten times better than it actually is... lots of metal work needed!

Please feel free to see the latest updates at my site (5pt0Joe.com) on MA #2702 and TX DPS #M0-198... I've got all the lights and equipment just about on the TX DPS ready for shows!


----------



## 5pt0Joe (Dec 15, 2008)

Will most likely have the MA #2702 at the Tune by Tuna in Springfield this weekend for anyone who is going... might have the TX DPS too, but I highly doubt so.


----------

